# Cajun Injector Electric Smoker Error Message:  "EE"



## mermodfreres (Dec 31, 2011)

Has anyone encountered a Cajun Injector electric smoker error message "EE".  I've now had 2 of these smokers do this -- resetting the machine does no good (even after turning the smoker off, leaving it unplugged for several houres).  I returned the 1st machine and now the 2nd one is doing it as well (and I was just seasoning the machine -- didn't even have a chance to use it!).  I've contacted Bruce Foods (the Cajun Injector maker) but have gotten no reply from them.  I'm afraid I'll have to ship this one back to Amazon.com.  Any wisdom from the readers?  Thanks.....Jack


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 31, 2011)

Whats the temp outside in you neighborhood???

Craig


----------



## mermodfreres (Dec 31, 2011)

It's in the mid 50's....would that cause this???


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 31, 2011)

If you would update your place of origin we won't have to ask where you are from again on future threads...   thanks...

As far as the cajun injector, i can't help you on that. But if it were me 2 times would be enough and I would ask for a refund and get something else...  JMHO


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2011)

What Kieth said! Get a MES!


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 31, 2011)

If it's that warm..Get ya a refund...

Oh wait!! 

  You using an extension cord???

  Craig


----------



## sprky (Dec 31, 2011)

Hopefully someone will be along shortly that has 1 of these units. I tried searching for the error message but didn't readily locate 1. If you are running the unit on an extension cord you could be frying the control panel due to low voltage. Use a heavy cord. 

Happy New Year


----------



## mermodfreres (Dec 31, 2011)

Nope....not using an extension cord.  It's plugged into an outdoor outlet on my balcony.  Judging by the socket, I'd say it's a15 amp circuit.  I just think the thing is a piece of crap!


----------



## stumpydriller (Jan 20, 2012)

I have smoked three briskets and four turkey breasts with no problems. Just three hours in on two more breasts the EE message popped up and can't get it to go away. NOT HAPPY!!! The pellet feed system sucks. Now this. $200 bucks down the drain. Any ideas on what the Best, most reliable home smoker on the market might be????


----------



## smoketexring (Jan 20, 2012)

While there are many quality smokers on the market and I have used many styles, I've found that Smokin tex and cookshack to be very reliable.  I own a SmokinTex and didn't realize until after I had purchased it that cookshack is very similar and made here in the USA as compared to China for ST.  I probably would have bought the cookshack.  

I have had very good experiences with the ST.  I don't have one complaint.  

What I like about it is it's built like a tank.  Everything including the bolts are stainless steel.  It weighs about 90 lbs. and is double wall insulated.  The temperature controller is accurate according to my temp probes.  All in all I am completely satisfied with it.  You also don't need a lot of wood and or a water pan.  The juices are sealed in the unit for perfect BBQ.  

If you were to purchase the ST 1400 pro I recommend that you also purchase the cart/stand that they built to go with it.

All the best,

Smoke


----------



## supercenterchef (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree with Smoke 100%...when researching, I looked at smokin tex and cookshack--got the cookshack and haven't looked back

...if you change brands, look 'em up, they've been a great group of folks to deal with...


----------



## akforever (Nov 28, 2013)

Just seen this thread, and I have the same problem.  Thanksgiving morning and I fired up the smoker to cook the brisket, and bam.....EE on the readout.

Not being one to be defeated by electronics when it comes to brisket, I tore into the stupid thing.  After about an hour I found that the error is caused by a faulty meat probe thermometer.  Low and behold, I was able to get the thing going.

If you get the dreaded EE code.  Unplug the smoker, and of course you all know about safety with electricity so take the proper step to make sure you don't get shocked.  Take out the racks and turn the smoker upside down.  Remove the little door that is sealed and rivited.  Just pry it up gently with a flat screwdriver and the cheap rivits will pop out.    On the circuit board there is a bank of connections.  There are 3 plugs.  One with 5 little wires, (it goes to the controller) one with 2 little black wires,(they go to one of the thermometers) and one with a little red and black wire,(Goes to the meat probe thermometer).  Unplug the connector with the little red and black wire.  Lay smoker on its side and plug back in.  Press the power button and the EE should go away.  If you must have the meat probe, then you can replace it.  I never used the stupid thing anyway so it's no big loss.

Smokin brisket now.

Hope this helps.


----------



## travelbilly (Nov 2, 2014)

AK, you are them man! I had some beef ribs and snack stix all prepped for Sunday afternoon smoking, put the ribs in, and blame, EE. Did an emergency google and found this thread. I yanked the red and black wire- work like a charm and Im smoking again. Also joined the forum
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I like my Cajun Injector, works better than some of the ones I see my friends ruining meat with. Only problem has been this EE thing that happened once before when I was trying to smoke in the winter, it was 16F outside and windy, I had to bring it into my garage. BUT, maybe I just like it cuz it's my first smoker and I don't know what I don't know! Anyway, this fix worked, Thanx!


----------



## rpidude (Jun 12, 2015)

AKforever hit the nail on the head.  I popped the little rivets off the bottom panel yesterday and found everything EXACLT as he posted.  A few notes to add:

1. the panel is not only riveted, but caulked as well to keep water out.  I used a utility knife to cut out the caulking to make way for a flat head screwdriver.  I used two.  One to pry the panel up and a second to pop the rivets.  Takes a bit of work, but they'll go.

2. the connectors on the control panel are glued in place.  Being careful not to cut wiring, I used the utility knife to cut away some of the excess glue.

3. using a pair of needle nose pliers, you simply wiggle to black and red connector back and forth until it pops out.  Lay the smoker on it's side, open the top panel, plug it in and BEEEEP.  Back in action!  One more note: if you're unsure about which wires, trace them back to the exit port where they leave the control box.  You'll see the black and red wires actually transition into the metal mesh wiring of the meat probe.

4. lastly, the rivets are no longer usable to secure the panel door.  I simply used overlapping strips of duct tape to secure it.  Works like a charm.  As for not having a meat probe internal to the smoker anymore, I just use a manual, dial type now.


----------

